

The Back Office Developers - prathammittal
http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/17/the-back-office-developers/

======
collyw
"Around one-half of the world’s 11 million professional developers probably
work at one of these consulting firms."

That doesn't sound very likely to me. I personally have known one person who
used to work at Google and one who worked a Wipro in 12 years. Plus the
numbers they have shown add up to less than a million.

~~~
prathammittal
There are actually over 10K firms in India (and Pak, E. Europe etc) that
employ hundreds if not thousands of developers. THe numbers shown in the
article are only for a small selection of major companies.

------
deepuj
The TCS numbers in the Infographics are wrong by a factor of 10. And how did
IBM miss the list?

